# Curious.....



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

I know two of us on this forum were told / led to believe that we would be able to get / use remote start for our Rogues.. It's still in some of their advertisements that I've researched. Was anyone else told they would be able to remote start?


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Was it a salesman that told you that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

We discussed the app... I proclaimed my thrill at finally having remote start... He did not deny it. A month later when he called to see how I liked my car, I explained that I was still having (and am STILL having) Connect Services issues, and all I really wanted was my remote starter, he still didn't say I wouldn't have it. About a month later it was Connect Services who told me I would never have that. When I called my salesman on it.. He claimed no memory and sent me a check for $100 from the dealership towards an aftermarket remote start. So essentially he did not tell me I would have it, but he did not tell me I WOULDN'T have it either.

This email I got yesterday from Nissan:

Time Saving Tip: Use your Nissan Remote Start

Get to know your NissanConnect Services. Explore the cutting edge technology of NissanConnectSM Services powered by SiriusXM:registered:. Convenient features like Remote Start* and Remote Door Lock/Unlock put you in the driver seat from virtually anywhere.

Download the NissanConnect Services mobile companion app now to jump start your connected driving experience! From the companion app you can also:
? Send destinations to your navigation system.
? Set up alerts to be notified if a guest driver
   exceeds your max speed limit or stays out
   past curfew. Learn more about NissanConnect Services at www.nissanusa.com/connect.

Sincerely,

NissanConnect Services Support Team NISSANCONNECT SERVICES ACCOUNT SUMMARY:
PACKAGE: NOT ENROLLED VEHICLE: Rogue 2016 VIN: ****9977 Facebook:registered: is a registered trademark of Facebook, Inc. Twitter:registered: is a registered trademark of Twitter, Inc. YouTube:registered:, Google and the Google logos are a registered trademark of Google Inc. Instagram is a registered trademark of Instagram.

Apple and the Apple logo are trademarks of Apple Inc., registered in the U.S. and other countries. App Store is a service mark of Apple Inc.

* Driving is serious business. Only use NissanConnectSM Services powered by SiriusXM:registered: when safe to do so. Late availability for some features. Services, including automatic crash notification and SOS, are dependent upon the telematics device being in operative condition, its ability to connect to a wireless network, compatible wireless network availability, navigation map data, and GPS satellite signal receptions, the absence of which can limit or prevent the ability to reach NissanConnect Services Customer Care or receive support. Never program while driving. GPS mapping may not be detailed in all areas or reflect current road status. You are responsible for using Remote Engine Start and Remote Horn features in accordance with any laws, rules or ordinances in effect in your vehicle's location. Remote Engine Start/Stop not available on all models. Cellular network not available in all areas and/or at all times. Cellular technology is evolving, and changes to cellular networks provided by independent companies are not within Nissan's or Sirius XM Radio Inc.'s control. Neither Nissan nor Sirius XM are responsible for associated costs that may be required for continued operation due to cellular network termination (including equipment upgrades, if available, or roaming charges on alternative networks). Should cellular provider terminate/restrict service, service may be terminated without notice and with no liability to Nissan, Sirius XM and/or their respective agents or affiliates. Certain services require a PIN for activation. See www.nissanusa.com/connect for details. Enrollment and Subscription Agreement required to receive full suite of services. Terms and conditions of Subscription Agreement apply. Six (6) month trial period begins on your date of vehicle purchase or lease of a new Nissan; subsequently a paid subscription is required at the then current rate to continue to receive services. Text rates and/or data usage may apply.

Should you prefer not to receive NissanConnect Services communications by email, please click here or call 1-844-711-8100. Should you prefer not to receive Nissan marketing communications by email, please click here. Please do not reply to this email as we are not able to respond to messages sent to this address. Please add NissanConnect Services to your safe sender list. For more information, visit www.nissanusa.com/connect or contact us at NissanConnect Services Customer Care - P.O. Box 757, Chanhassen, MN 55317. To view NissanConnect Services's privacy policy, click here. NCS_HAP_ENG_AE_EM-1


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

And for the first time I just saw on the email that it does say not available on all models. But I still feel strongly misled.


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

With a very basic database the emails that they send out can easily be filtered. What gets me is that the email is "personalized" for you because it has part of your VIN. You're in their data base with full details of the car that you purchased. They definitely need to add a simple statement in their database.

After the TCU was replaced in my Rogue & I still couldn't activate services I was waiting for another call (that never came) from NissanConnect. On the 3rd day of waiting I received a similar email with the subject "Start using the NissanConnect Services that come with your new car." I forwarded the email to Nissan consumer affairs and, after outlining the (lack of) progress of getting services, said that the email was a slap in the face. Somebody called the next day.

The salesman told me about the remote start/stop in MY car, telling me how "nice it will be on extremely cold mornings or extremely hot days". I didn't know it wasn't available until I read about that on here and a couple of other places. The salesman was using the checklist on his tablet. Looks like somebody screwed up that app, too.


----------

